# Problem booting from USB drive on Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3



## kartikoli (Feb 22, 2015)

When ever I try to install Windows from usb drive then it stuck on the following screen 

*i.imgur.com/hZ38Mht.jpg

I have selected usb zip as first boot under BIOS though.
during my 3~4 install in past 7~8 months I was able to install windows through usb *once *but I dont know why can't I do now?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2015)

Reset the Bios or Remove the CMOS battery and try it again...
If you are using USB 3.0 device then it will not work on USB 2.0 devices after deleting the C: Drive.
Are you getting my Point...


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 22, 2015)

Problem solved  
It was due to my pendrive where as I used my other USB 3.0 and it worked well. My old pen drive was USB 2.0


----------

